# sourcing a new 2.5lb CO2 tank in greater vancouver



## ngp (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi folks, anyone know where i can purchase a 2.5LB new aluminium C02 tank in Greater Vancouver?

thanks

ngp


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know J&l carries 5 and 10 lbers. They may also be able to bring in 2.5 lbers too. Patrick (mykiss) may also be able to source one for you.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalj


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

2.5 lb tank huh? Are you working with size restrictions (under the cabinet space?)
FYI, I bought my 10lbs tank with Dec/12 stamp from Amazon for $69.00. Shipping was minimal to Blaine Washington mailbox. I don't recall seeing 2.5lb tank but 5 lb was around $50 range. I know shipping to Blaine is not an option for everyone but direct shipping to Vancouver can be very costly with tax, custom broker fees, A-hole tax and such. A long answer, sorry i don't know where you can get 2.5lb tank. If size is an issue, try paintball tanks.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy is right, the cost of 2.5 lb tank is almost the same as a 5lb tank, and the 10lb tank is just $30 more or less

I ordered mine 15lb here which is only $10. More than the 10 pounder

15 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank | BeverageFactory.com

Also consider the cost of Co2 refill, the 5lb and 10lb refill doesnt have much difference.

if you dont want the shipping hassle, pm Pat MyKiss he'll cut a deal for you.


----------



## ngp (Feb 24, 2013)

yes it is a height restriction thing, the cost difference is minimal.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw 2.5 co2 tank on pet habitat at metrotown. Havent got any price so i didnt brother them to ask for it. 
I cover it with some betta tank and plastic lid last monday. Go check it. I hope they didnt remove it yet.. It has a oldieeee yellow box..


----------

